# Try Music Theory App for free and Tell me if it helps you



## ygtorres

Try Music Theory App for free and Tell me if it helps you 
Hi everyone sorry for my english (Cuban), I used to feel music theory as a big mountain, so I decided 3 years to build an android music theory app that helps me with it, and not as a programmer but a musician, so you can take a look and see if it can help you. App name is *PComposer *in Google Play Store
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.own.pcomposer


----------

